# Weird eating habit - goes off food every two weeks for one day



## Qbnkelt (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi there

Taquito has never been a chow hound. He has never wolfed down his food. I’d say he’s a finicky eater. 

I’ve noticed that he will eat fine for several days and then every two weeks or so he won’t eat his dinner. He’s done this a few times already. 

He gets six ounces of wet Wellness Core Grain Free mixed with about a quarter cup of small dog Wellness Core Grain Free kibble. He always leaves a tiny bit behind. 

Today is one of those days when he won’t eat. He’s due his heartworm prevention today but I won’t give it on an empty stomach. 

Am I over feeding and is he self regulating? He weighs around nine to ten pounds. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Have you read the recommended amount on his kibble and wet food? 
Do you always give him the same amount of treats on the days he doesn't really want to eat?
Do you think he's possibly getting bored of it? But Wellness is a good brand of dog food.
I once tried searching for the right amount of calories for my dogs but there was so much different info. Does his vet say he's at good weight?
If he's acting completely normal I'd say don't worry too much. 
Not too long ago Jojo decided to skip meals or not finish a bowl of kibble. I continued to be persistent and he eventually started eating normal Buddy Bear as well. Jr also had issues when he was younger. 
My grandmas dog just recently started having that problem as well. He just will eat very little kibble. He's even turned down can food. But other than that he's fine which is a bit strange.


----------



## Qbnkelt (Aug 27, 2017)

Ari1405 said:


> Have you read the recommended amount on his kibble and wet food?
> Do you always give him the same amount of treats on the days he doesn't really want to eat?
> Do you think he's possibly getting bored of it? But Wellness is a good brand of dog food.
> I once tried searching for the right amount of calories for my dogs but there was so much different info. Does his vet say he's at good weight?
> ...




Not really. Ever since he came home I started him on a half can wet with a third cup dry. Mixed with yogurt. 

He will eat well for several days and then just go off. 

He’s not into treats so the only treat I give him is a half a raw chicken wing one day on the weekend when I do my shopping. He had a half a chicken wing yesterday so I have him the wet with no kibble and he ate fine yesterday. 

I really don’t want to change his food. I’ve fed Wellness grain free to all my dogs and they do well. He’s been on it since August. 

The vet says he’s in good body condition. He was underweight when I got him and now he’s filled in. I don’t see his spine anymore. 

He’s acting fine. He just had a play session with Emma and right now he is shaking his lion toy asking for play. He’s initiating it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Years ago (I'm 80) you were told to 'fast' your dog one day a week. Liquids were OK, but no food. Dog did fine on that. If Taquito does OK, and is not vomiting bile from an empty tummy, then I'd just go with it. Some dogs live to eat, and others eat to live. Yours is in the later catagory!


----------



## Qbnkelt (Aug 27, 2017)

Oh yes I know what you mean. My goldens and my first border collie fit the live to eat description. 

He’s acting fine, hasn’t skipped a beat. And he ate his cookies this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

susan davis said:


> Years ago (I'm 80) you were told to 'fast' your dog one day a week. Liquids were OK, but no food. Dog did fine on that. If Taquito does OK, and is not vomiting bile from an empty tummy, then I'd just go with it. Some dogs live to eat, and others eat to live. Yours is in the later catagory!


Really? Would you do that as well? 
I've never heard of that only when they have an upset tummy.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't fast my dogs anymore. That was when I was 16 and had an 80#boxer/lab mix. He had to have toast in the am; otherwise he'd vomit bile. But yes, he'd get no regular meal once a week. 

I have a 4#female chi that once a month or so goes off her food for up to 12 hours. She doesn't drink/eat anything during that time. I used to take her to the vet, who'd give her a shot of an anti-nausea drug. I finally decided to wait her out, offering her the kibble 3-4 times until she came out of her pen and acted normally. This works. Never have found out what 'triggers' this nausea and she is now 6 years old.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Oh okay.
Have you ever tried the pills for anti nausea? They gave Jojo once the shot and it worked fine. But with Sunshine they gave her the pill. They actually didn't want to give her the shot (unlike Jojo) Not sure if it really was because of weight he was about 10 pounds and she is 6. But they said she really didn't seem too bad to get the shot. 
But maybe instead of the shot and probably making her feel worse with the car ride maybe having pills on hand might be better. Then again if she refuses to eat I'm sure she won't take the pill. I wonder if they have a liquid form.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Most pharmacies will compound pills into a liquid. Then, again, not sure they would do that for a vet RX. Maybe the vet can give you a liquid?


----------



## Qbnkelt (Aug 27, 2017)

I’d have to check but ginger is good for nausea in humans. Wonder if it’s OK for dogs, I’d have to check. 
By the way Taquito is fine again. Ate like a demon yesterday and today. 
I’ll have to keep track of things to see if there is a trigger for his self imposed fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DebraGer (Nov 6, 2013)

:ngreet2: Hi. I just thought I'd let you know that mine do the same thing, but they do it every few days! 

It doesn't seem to be related to upset tummies or anything other than, they're just full. They don't do it at the same time (I have two), we just call it their "No Eat" day. 

One day they'll scarf everything down, the next day nothing, the next day or so they'll pick at food and then they're back to eating it all. They've done it since we rescued them both at different times (once they realized they got food everyday, LOL). 

They're both slightly overweight and perfectly healthy. Seems that's just what they do. Hope this helps.


----------



## Qbnkelt (Aug 27, 2017)

Thank you. Yes it’s strange. Some weird internal clock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

They gave me some anti-nausea pills, but she is well into the episode by the time I wake up. They didn't make any difference in the time she waited to eat and drink, so I don't bother with it now. Just wait her out. I wish I could predict when she will get them, so I could prevent it.


----------

